# Hardwood floor Finishes Help



## seanfirwin (Oct 3, 2018)

We disc a floor (small closet) and it’s a yellow pine. Customer wanted a gloss finish and now doesn’t like the glare. Can I put a satin finish on top? Not my area of expertise, figured I would ask everyone in here. Thanks!


Edit: the product was minwax oil based polyurethane clear gloss***

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

seanfirwin said:


> We disc a floor (small closet) and it’s a yellow pine. Customer wanted a gloss finish and now doesn’t like the glare. Can I put a satin finish on top? Not my area of expertise, figured I would ask everyone in here. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Edit: the product was minwax oil based polyurethane clear gloss***
> ...


Yes just scuff it with 220 first


----------



## seanfirwin (Oct 3, 2018)

Ok will do. 

There’s a couple streaks in the floor from the poly, would that cover those spots? This is clearly something I’m new at, just want to make sure I’m doing the right thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seanfirwin (Oct 3, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Yes just scuff it with 220 first


Thanks for the suggestion. Anything w the streaks in the poly? Not brush marks, but areas that look dull compared to others?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

seanfirwin said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Anything w the streaks in the poly? Not brush marks, but areas that look dull compared to others?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes. also make sure your poly is thoroughly mixed before applying...


----------

